# Dog blinds



## NCduckhunter (Apr 23, 2014)

What is y'all's favorite field blind for your 4 legged huntin partner. My dog is well above average size for a lab at 95 pounds and pretty tall. Just wondering what to look for


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I like the Green Head Gear (GHG) dog blinds.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I just let mine sit/lay in the decoys with us. The birds never seem to notice... in fact, on many retrieves, the birds will follow the dog back to the spread. :wink: :lol:


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Yea that also works.


----------



## NCduckhunter (Apr 23, 2014)

Hmm if that's the case I may just drop her off in North Dakota and make her follow the truck home and see if I can't bring the birds with me hahah


----------

